# attacking and getting the gap? what kind of effort to train?



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a problem with a short sprint (attack the bunch) and keep maintain high effort until the gap is open. Even I can ride and drag the group with X speed without any problem at all but when I tied attacking them and try to open the gap for 30-45 seconds and hold X pace, I really can not make the gap open at all. I ALWAYS open small 10-15 seconds gap after an attack and feel uncomfortable to keep X+ pace then can not go back to X pace with rocoverry.

let 's say X pace is my tempo - treshold. I attack them and hold 120-130% of FTP for a while and getting back trouble on X pace again.

Is it because I have not enough aerobic capacity? or need to work more on treshold zone? Or train more on vo2max intervals ??
What kind of workout can improve this. 
Or it is after my poor attacking technic, too hard on attack sprinting to go back to treshold?

I am in week 11 of planning wirking on mostly treshold and vo2max
15minutes of treshold intervals
4 minutes of vo2max intervals
with some sprintinng interval (20 on/ 20 off)


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

You will probably get more responses in the racing/training section. 

But, it's really hard to know without knowing more. How long have you been racing? Maybe your tactical awareness isn't quite there yet. Getting a gap can be as much about when/where you attack as how hard you attack.

Having said that, you need to be able to go hard for 20-40 seconds, and then back it down to "pretty hard" for another 3-5 minutes, and then down to just hard. Best way to do that is to train that way. Do LT bursts intervals, criss/cross intervals and straight AC intervals. You can also try standing start intervals to improve your jump.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Criss cross intervals come to mind. Also called over under intervals. 

With that said, there is only so much one can do if their FTP is relatively low and/or the gap between FTP and VO2 is relatively large. So raise FTP as well.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

for some more info that can be digitize, my power to weight is 2.75 after 11 weeks of training plan.
In this case, more focus on latate treshold and anaerobic capasity than vo2max, isn't it?
I guess maybe I still not yet much train on anaerobic intense since it is just week 11. Should I jump to start that anaerobic, or wait for 4-5 weeks after getting more strength on treshold and vo2max and gain more FTP first.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

In my mind training for this effort specifically might look something like 20-30s all out then back off to 3-5 mins at 1-1.1X threshold.

Someone with more experience could probably recommend how many times to repeat an interval like this or if I'm completely off base.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

knowing what your full power curve looks like might help otherwise focus on short max intensity intervals vs more work specifically on your FTP. i.e. more than just your current power to weight at FTP


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

woodys737 said:


> Criss cross intervals come to mind. Also called over under intervals.


This. How are you monitoring progress on your training plan? Are you using a program like Trainer Road?


----------

